# Dhcpcd problems

## Kingoftherings

I am recieving these errors when dhcp starts up when I boot up Gentoo:

```
* running dhcpcd...

err, eth0: timed out

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.9.9

err, eth0: failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Temporary failure in name resolution

eth0 recieved address 169.254.9.9/16

```

And then I get this on eth1, which is where my ethernet cable is running to.

```
* running dhcpcd...

err, eth1: failed to lookup hostname via DNS: name or service not known

eth1 recieved address 192.168.1.78/24

```

Connecting to the internet still works, but if I unmerge dhcpcd it doesn't work.

The problem is  on eth0 it takes about 10 seconds for it to time out, which extends my boot time, so what I think I need to do is make dhcpcd skip eth0 entirely.

And for eth1, what exactly does that error mean?  I can connect to the internet fine, so I don't know if its bad or not.

----------

## lateralus01

check your /etc/resolv.conf, it should look like this:

```

nameserver <ip address of your router e.g. 192.168.1.1>

```

----------

## Kingoftherings

 *lateralus01 wrote:*   

> check your /etc/resolv.conf, it should look like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> nameserver <ip address of your router e.g. 192.168.1.1>
> ...

 

Thanks the IP was wrong. 

Now I just need to shut off eth0...

----------

## Kingoftherings

 *Kingoftherings wrote:*   

>  *lateralus01 wrote:*   check your /etc/resolv.conf, it should look like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> nameserver <ip address of your router e.g. 192.168.1.1>
> ...

 

Nevermind, that didn't work.  Firefox couldn't connect to the internet anymore, I figured I just needed to reboot, and it was still the same, so I changed it back and it works...

----------

## Kingoftherings

*inconspicuous bump*

----------

## Nick C

have a look in /etc/init.d, if theres a net.eth0 remove it and also do a rc-update del net.eth0. You can prevent eth0 from getting that fallback ip address by passing the -L option to dhcpcd, have a look at /etc/conf/net.example, specificly the dhcpcd_eth0="-L" bit.

If theres no net.eth0 file try something like config_eth0=( "none") or config_eth0=( "null") in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

